# Will these fit?



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

I have an '07 Brute sra and am wanting to put on some 28x10x12 Vampire EDL's I think the height should fit with a 2" lift but will they fit on my stock rims? The stock rim is 12x7 with 3+4 offset if I flip the rims around will the offset be enough so I wouldn't wheel spacers? I'm kinda new to all of this.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

They should fit on stock rims with no lift. If they were 12" wide then you might need spacers but 10" wide will clear just fine. I ran 28" outlaws with no lift and had zero clearance issues.


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you have them on stock wheels?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I did not and not sure what my offset is. I had a buddy run 28s on a sra with stock rims fine though without issue. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

I've heard of people putting 28"s on the stock wheels of a sra Brute I'm just wondering if the 10" wide tires will fit and if I need to mount them on the stock rim backwards. Thanks for the input "NO SUBSTITUE".


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wifey had 28x12x12 rear vamps on stock rims and it rubbed the gas tank a bit on her stock 05 650 sra. When I put 28x12x12 swamp lites under it the still rubbed a bit. I put a 2" lift under it for $60 and no more rubbbing issues

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Yea 12 wide will scrub with no lift on stock find but 10 wide will be fine. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You should be fine mounting them on stock wheels the right way I wouldn't run the wheels backwards just don't look right. The EDL's run a little narrow anyway they're not a true 10" wide.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

DaveMK1 said:


> Wifey had 28x12x12 rear vamps on stock rims and it rubbed the gas tank a bit on her stock 05 650 sra. When I put 28x12x12 swamp lites under it the still rubbed a bit. I put a 2" lift under it for $60 and no more rubbbing issues
> 
> Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


 
Were these on the stock rims? What size did she have on the front tires?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to have this EXACT setup.... Dark Green 2007 Brute Force 650 SRA, dual 1.5" intake snorks + jet kit, dynatek cdi, red secondary spring, 2" lift, 28x10x12 EDL Vamps on stock wheels, custom built axle paddles, ....no rubbing issues at all. Worked very good.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Those EDL's are on the skinny side. I don't think you'll have any rubbing issues at all.


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great input... What are custom axle paddles?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Kinda hard to paint a picture without my pc lol, but they are flat metal bars that attach to the rear axle or rear hubs and greatly aid in keeping you moving in the bad stuff...especially if high centering becomes a factor. I'd be willing to bet theres a little info and probably a few pics online somewhere...try to google it. I have 1 pic on my phone but it's not focused on the paddle so you don't see much of it.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sure filthy's wasn't this drastic of a set-up, but here's an axle paddle:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW! nope mine wasn't that beefy, I had 4" wide x 3" tall paddles on both sides of the rear diff, and mine were built on a collar that slid over the axle with a couple shear bolts through the axle bar to hold them in place....i broke those bolts a couple different times so I was glad I did it that way, if they'd been solid like that it probably would've been BAD damage to the rear diff or transmission.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> I'm sure filthy's wasn't this drastic of a set-up, but here's an axle paddle:


Holy extreme water wheelie Batman!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> I'm sure filthy's wasn't this drastic of a set-up, but here's an axle paddle:


I guess it is true, " you see/learn something new everyday" especially on MIMB!:rockn:


----------

